# Saturday Nov 26 Slaughter, Not OSU & MICH



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My son, Nathan and his buddies fished the Ohio River on Saturday and had their best day ever. They slaughtered the Walleye & Saugeye limiting out in a few hours. The largest walleye weighed 4.68 lbs.

Here;s some pics.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW man ,now that is some serious carnage Great job!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

John,
Was this Pike Island?


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Great job. I thought about fishing The Great Ohio River at Meldahl dam, but thought it would be up too high. Where were you, and is the water not up on your part of the river? Ive been dying to get out on the river, but had to settle for bass fishing in the local lake. Caught 13 bass 9"-13". Would much rather be catching the sauger.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

He's not responded yet, but my money is on Pike. He's from Akron, so I'm guessing he's only traveling so far. NC is blown out, but he could've been on the Ohio side where I intended to go 2 different days. I'll be a bit upset with myself if I hear that is where he went.....  (Momma was too sick for me to worry bout fishin'.....stayed near her!) There will be plenty of days to fish, but only so many to enjoy mom!!!!!!!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

ye,a i,ve got into them up main tribs to in high water. i wanted to go this week,in, but over time har to pass up this time of year..GREAT LOOKING FISH. just one ?, they wanted meat on tye hook? ( large minnows)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

asked my son where he fished. Snake69, you were right.. PIKE


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks John....kind of figured, but was only an educated "guess". Either way....NICE JOB!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a nice Catch!


----------



## Rock'n'Troll (Nov 16, 2011)

What baits were you using? Artificial or live bait. If live bait , how were you
rigging them? GREATTTT Catch.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Son said they used artificial bait all day.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rock'n'Troll said:


> What baits were you using? Artificial or live bait. If live bait , how were you
> rigging them? GREATTTT Catch.



*
LMAO!!
Like PULLIN' TEETH!!*

and I get accused of telling TOO much of a story!! Go Figure,,, lol

icebucketjohn,,, Thank You Very Much!
FYI,,, We LOVE to fish,,, When we can't, all we can do is sit around, WISH, WAIT and READ! You posted the BEST sounding news in WEEKS! The whole river & it's tribs SHOULD BE on fire! *So please forgive us* if we want to know how when where, how fast slow deep,,, fast water, slow water, dirty water,, what bait color smell length, Lumis, Uglystik, stren, braid, mono, etc.etc.etc.
THANKS


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just figured out how you got 1,245 POSTS!!
You just post 3 words at a time!!! 

Just pullin' your leg,,, WE love your posts,,, THANKS


----------

